# What is "Faded Chrome"



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I always hear people on here talk about the chrome 'being faded' and I don't really get what that means exactly. How does chrome fade? Is what these people are talking about the hazy look youd get after ruining the chrome by using naval jelly and aluminum foil, oxalic acid and steel wool,etc?

Or does the sun, heat or some other element actually 'fade' chrome???


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

they really mean dull! :0 


something i find dumb is when peple refer to the small octogon spinners as Small hexes... but that's how 90% of the riders know them so it is what it is... :biggrin:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

These Classics have been in storage since the late 80s in my Parents garage. I didn't expect to find them this faded in an enclosed environment.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Dec 4 2010, 01:28 AM~19234608
> *These Classics have been in storage since the late 80s in my Parents garage. I didn't expect to find them this faded in an enclosed environment.
> 
> 
> ...


Them just look dirty take a rag and some good polish and i guarntee they will clean right up


----------



## juicemen (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Dec 3 2010, 10:28 PM~19234608
> *These Classics have been in storage since the late 80s in my Parents garage. I didn't expect to find them this faded in an enclosed environment.
> 
> 
> ...


  These for sale?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 4 2010, 12:04 AM~19234293
> *I always hear people on here talk about the chrome 'being faded' and I don't really get what that means exactly. How does chrome fade? Is what these people are talking about the hazy look youd get after ruining the chrome by using naval jelly and aluminum foil, oxalic acid and steel wool,etc?
> 
> Or does the sun, heat or some other element actually 'fade' chrome???
> *


its when the chrome gets thin and u start to see the nickel under it.


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Dec 4 2010, 01:28 AM~19234608
> *These Classics have been in storage since the late 80s in my Parents garage. I didn't expect to find them this faded in an enclosed environment.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 4 2010, 05:52 AM~19234982
> *its when the chrome gets thin and u start to see the nickel under it.
> *


Actually Bro, it's when the Nickle gets enough wear an tear over time that tha cooper starts showing through it an gives that Dull look :biggrin:


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

You're right, they're garbage. I'll dispose of them properly



> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Dec 4 2010, 01:28 AM~19234608
> *These Classics have been in storage since the late 80s in my Parents garage. I didn't expect to find them this faded in an enclosed environment.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Dec 4 2010, 02:28 AM~19234608
> *These Classics have been in storage since the late 80s in my Parents garage. I didn't expect to find them this faded in an enclosed environment.
> 
> 
> ...


chrome looks faded :wow:


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 4 2010, 03:52 AM~19234982
> *its when the chrome gets thin and u start to see the nickel under it.
> *




correct...end topic


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

I had some chrome wheels on my fwd car before and the cv axle boot broke and that grease got all over everything, well it ended up eating away at the chrome on the wheel cuz it was always "faded" where it had grease on it.


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

I HEAR WHEN PEOPLE USE ACID TO CLEAN RUST OFF WHEELS THATS WHAT "FADES" OR "DULL" THE CHROME


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Dec 4 2010, 08:41 AM~19235391
> *You're right, they're garbage.  I'll dispose of them properly
> *


THIS FOOL.. EY HOMIE I SAY KEEP EM. CLEAN UP AS MUCH AS U CAN..


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Dec 4 2010, 03:28 PM~19238255
> *I HEAR WHEN PEOPLE USE ACID TO CLEAN RUST OFF WHEELS THATS WHAT "FADES" OR "DULL" THE CHROME
> *


Acid is fine too use once in a while. If it is overused, left on too long, or sprayed on a hot wheel, then yes, it will fuck up the chrome.


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 4 2010, 04:42 PM~19238353
> *Acid is fine too use once in a while.  If it is overused, left on  too long, or sprayed on a hot wheel, then yes, it will fuck up the chrome.
> *


O ORALE THANKS HOMIE


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Dec 4 2010, 10:33 AM~19235130
> *Actually Bro, it's when the Nickle gets enough wear an tear over time that tha cooper starts showing through it an gives that Dull look :biggrin:
> *


I was thinking it was nickle copper than chrome


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 4 2010, 02:04 AM~19234293
> *I always hear people on here talk about the chrome 'being faded' and I don't really get what that means exactly. How does chrome fade? Is what these people are talking about the hazy look youd get after ruining the chrome by using naval jelly and aluminum foil, oxalic acid and steel wool,etc?
> 
> Or does the sun, heat or some other element actually 'fade' chrome???
> *


faded = oxidized start with chrome cleaner than get more agressive unless the chrome is too far gone.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Dec 4 2010, 04:26 PM~19238632
> *O ORALE THANKS HOMIE
> *


No problem. It also depends on the quality of the chrome. Whatever brand of wheel you have, the key is to keep them clean and dry.


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 4 2010, 05:39 PM~19238722
> *No problem.  It also depends on the quality of the chrome.  Whatever brand of wheel you have, the key is to keep them clean and dry.
> *


AGAIN THANKS FOR THE ADVICE HOMIE


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Dec 4 2010, 05:57 PM~19239201
> *AGAIN THANKS FOR THE ADVICE HOMIE
> *


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

thanks for the input guys. I guess alot of people look at chrome like its indestructable.


----------

